# Wifi et hackers



## mac_fab (14 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous, 

 En emménageant dans mon nouvel appartement, j'ai eu la surpise de voir que ma carte Airport détectait un autre réseau Wifi sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit. 

 Cela signifie, entre autres, que mon voisin me voit certainement aussi et pourrait s'ingénier à hacker mon wlan et surfer tranquillement aux frais de la princesse.     

 Existe-t-il un utilitaire pour détecter les intrusions dans un wlan ? Ou même un outil qui liste les machines connectées au réseau (par @ip ou mac, etc.) ? 

 Merci pour votre aide


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

Le wi-fi n'est pas très sécurisé, mais tu peux prendres néanmoins quelques précautions, sans pour autant tomber dans la parano (tes voisins ne sont pas forcément d'affreux hackers ou pirates):

Choisir un mot de passe pas trop facile à déceler.
Eventuellement créer un réseau fermé, invisible.
Entrer les adresses MAC des cartes Airport pouvant avoir accès au réseau.

Tout ses réglages s'effectuent au moins de l'utilitaire fourni avec Airport.


----------



## mac_fab (14 Août 2004)

Merci, mais cela ne répond pas vraiment à ma question car :

- d'une part je n'ai aucune intention de pirater son réseau
- d'autre part je veux juste savoir si lui ou d'autres ses sont invités sur le mien


----------



## ShadowMac (15 Août 2004)

Oubli surtout pas le cryptage WEP ou mieux le WPA Personnel...

pour ce qui est de savoir si il y à une intrusion sur ton wlan, je suis preneur de toute informations !


----------



## mac_fab (16 Août 2004)

Apparemment, Kismac permettrait de tout savoir sur ce qui se passe sur un wlan.

Je n'ai pas encore testé, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'on ne faisait pas mieux.


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le wi-fi n'est pas très sécurisé, mais tu peux prendres néanmoins quelques précautions, sans pour autant tomber dans la parano (tes voisins ne sont pas forcément d'affreux hackers ou pirates):
> 
> Choisir un mot de passe pas trop facile à déceler.
> Eventuellement créer un réseau fermé, invisible.
> ...



Bonjour, 

en surfant sur le fleuve macGéen, j'ai remonté son cours pour poser une petite question: 

J'ai (enfin) un petit boitier airport à la maison! Après avoir sécurisé mon réseau en faisant je sais plus quoi, mais je crois que c'était autoriser seulement mon ordi, j'aimerais savoir s'il est vraiment utile de rendre son réseau invisible pour les autres. 

Vu que j'ai pas envie que la police fasse ding dong à la porte un de ces 4 parce que y'a le voisin qui a maté je-ne-sais-quelle-page et que cela me retombe dessus, ben je me pose la question...  

Alors, est-ce que je paranoïe (n'ayez pas peur de me le dire, je suis solide comme un roc  ) ou est-ce que sécuriser son réseau comme je l'ai fait (étapes 1 et 3 de la liste là-dessus) jusqu'à maintenant est suffisant?


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2007)

:mouais:

Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que notre ami WebO appelait "invisible", mais les niveaux de sécurité du wifi ont évolué depuis 3 ans.

Si tu as vraiment sécurisé ton réseau (avec notamment un code WPA / WPA2), il n'y a aucune raison de t'inquiéter.

Ton voisin pourra détecter ton réseau (dans le sens où il pourra voir qu'il existe), mais ne pourra pas y accéder.

A moins que ce soit un hacker de génie qui prenne son temps à essayer de casser ton code, mais là c'est lui qui aura des ennuis. Mais bon, il ne faut pas psychoter non plus.

Dans utilitaire airport, tu peux vérifier que tu as bien mis une protection sur ton réseau.
Tu peux installer ce petit freeware, qui détecte et indique les réseaux qui sont protégés par une clé d'accès (_secure_).


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que notre ami WebO appelait "invisible", mais les niveaux de s&#233;curit&#233; du wifi ont &#233;volu&#233; depuis 3 ans.


 
Moi non plus, &#231;a date faut dire.  

Donc, oui si en plus d'avoir choisi un bon mot de passe, tu as s&#233;curis&#233; ton r&#233;seau en n'autorisant que certaines adresses MAC, ben c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal et suffisant.


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2007)

On peut également caché le nom du réseau. Ce qui veut dire que que pour y accéder, il faudra connaitre le nom du réseau + le code d'accès.

Pour restreindre à des adresses Mac: Utilitaire airport / cliquer sur la borne réseau / Airport / onglet "contrôle d'accès".


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Juillet 2007)

Cryptage WPA2, filtrage par adresses MAC et tu n'as pas grand chose à craindre.

Ca se voit qu etu n'habite pas une grande ville, sur Paris tu captes une dizaine de réseaux en continue


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2007)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Ca se voit qu etu n'habite pas une grande ville, sur Paris tu captes une dizaine de réseaux en continue



Ouep, je crois qu'Aurélie habite un village d'environ 150000 habitants, paumé au bord d'un lac (que dis-je, une vague flaque d'eau) en Suisse... 

Pays qui est largement sous-développé en terme de réseaux wifi... 



 Edit: Mes commentaires étant purement ironiques, bien sûr.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pays qui est largement sous-d&#233;velopp&#233; en terme de r&#233;seaux wifi...


 
Hein?



divoli a dit:


> On peut &#233;galement cach&#233; le nom du r&#233;seau. Ce qui veut dire que que pour y acc&#233;der, il faudra connaitre le nom du r&#233;seau + le code d'acc&#232;s.


 
Ah voil&#224; c&#233; &#231;a que j'voulais dire en 2004.


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Juillet 2007)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Ca se voit qu etu n'habite pas une grande ville, sur Paris tu captes une dizaine de réseaux en continue



:sleep: 



divoli a dit:


> Pays qui est largement sous-développé en terme de réseaux wifi...



:sleep: 



WebOliver a dit:


> Hein?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah voilà cé ça que j'voulais dire en 2004.



 


Oui bref, c'est ce que je voulais dire par là... cacher le nom blabla, mais apparemment tout est beau tout le monde il est gentil, surtout à Lausanne, en Suisse, (? Paris  ), et vu que je dois être la seule à Lausanne à avoir un réseau quoi ? WiFi? C'est quoi ça? Connais pas, bref, pas de souci à me faire. :sleep: 




Mes remarques étaient naturellement purement ironiques


----------



## Galphanet (15 Juillet 2007)

Je suis aussi en Suisse (près de Vevey) et il y a des réseaux wifi non sécurisés un peu partout.

Quelques précisions:
Réseau caché et filtrage par adresses MAC = complètement inutile car en moins d'une minute on peut y entrer (j'ai eu testé)
Clé WEP = empèche le commun des mortels de vouloir entrer, mais c'est pas suffisant (perso, craqué ma clé en 45 minutes sur linux)
Clé WPA = Bien, j'ai pas réussi à hacker mon réseau
WPA2 Entreprise = Exellent, mais on a besoin d'un serveur radius, ce que wifiradis.net nous offre gratuitement !

Si vous ne savez pas quoi choisir pour votre réseau, faites ceci:
Ouvrez l'utilitaire AirPort, cliquez sur votre borne, dans le menu "Borne d'accès2, sélectionnez "Configuration manuelle". Puis dans les onglets, cliquez sur Airport -> Sans fil
Mode réseau sans-fil = créer un réseau
Nom de réseau = mettez ce que vous voulez, mais ne le laissez pas par défaut
Sécurité d'accès sans fil = WPA/WPA2 Personnel
Mot de passe sans fil = mettez quelque chose qui veut rien dire (pas mots), combinez lettres et chiffres, majuscules et caractères spéciaux (#@)
Un idée si vous manquez d'imagination: Vous pouvez mettre votre adresse email avec un chiffre dedans.

Voilà, appliquez la configuration et profitez


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Réseau caché et filtrage par adresses MAC = complètement inutile car en moins d'une minute on peut y entrer (j'ai eu testé)
> Clé WEP = empèche le commun des mortels de vouloir entrer, mais c'est pas suffisant (perso, craqué ma clé en 45 minutes sur linux)



Toute clé est cassable. Par contre, rapidement et par n'importe qui, c'est une autre histoire, et je suis moins catégorique que toi.


----------



## Einbert (20 Juillet 2007)

Pour le WEP, la clé est de toute façon cassable en 5 min. , même si tu prends un cryptage WEP 128bits (dont 104 effectifs) avec une très bonne clé, le problème venant de la faiblesse du WEP (et non de la clé).
Pour le WPA, la protection sera aussi forte que votre clé; la seule méthode que je connaisse à ce jour pour casser la clé, c'est le bruteforce, donc si on choisit une clé d'une longueur de min. 20 chars, avec un mélange de chiffres, lettres (min+maj) et chars spéciaux, pas de soucis à avoir... A condition de ne pas dévoiler la clé  .

Le WPA(2) est par ailleurs le seul moyen efficace de sécuriser son réseau Wifi. Comme déjà précisé ci-dessus, le filtrage d'adresse MAC, masquage de l'ESSID et le WEP comme cryptage, sont on ne peut plus inefficace. Mais activer le masquage et le filtrage vont déjà en stopper plus d'un, à commencer par ceux qui cherchent à voir quels sont les bornes à disposition.

++


----------



## Ax6 (20 Juillet 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Comme déjà précisé ci-dessus, le filtrage d'adresse MAC, masquage de l'ESSID et le WEP comme cryptage, sont on ne peut plus inefficace.
> ++



Ah bon ?! le filtrage d'adresse mac n'est pas censé n'autoriser que les pc/mac ayant leur adresse mac enregistré dans la box ? 

Alors oui, bon, l'adresse mac, bien que unique, est dur à modifier (je crois :mouais, et de plus le "hacker" si on peut appeler ça comme ça (je dirai plutôt le lamer...) doit deviner quel est l'une des adresse mac du réseau...

Faudras m'expliquer pourquoi c'est inefficace, que je change de technique.



Einbert a dit:


> Mais activer le masquage et le filtrage vont déjà en stopper plus d'un, à commencer par ceux qui cherchent à voir quels sont les bornes à disposition.
> /quote]
> 
> Je pense aussi qu'avec le masquage du SSID, ils vont avoir du mal à se dire, tiens je suis persuadé qu'il y a une borne wifi dans le coin tiens je vais essayé le ssid suivant : réseau de trucmuche T9L9COM
> ...


----------



## Einbert (20 Juillet 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ah bon ?! le filtrage d'adresse mac n'est pas censé n'autoriser que les pc/mac ayant leur adresse mac enregistré dans la box ?
> 
> Alors oui, bon, l'adresse mac, bien que unique, est dur à modifier (je crois :mouais, et de plus le "hacker" si on peut appeler ça comme ça (je dirai plutôt le lamer...) doit deviner quel est l'une des adresse mac du réseau...
> 
> Faudras m'expliquer pourquoi c'est inefficace, que je change de technique.



L'adresse MAC est très facile à modifier  ; pour OS X, il existe même un petit programme pour le faire (mais qui ne fonctionne plus avec les nouvelles cartes Airport). De toute façon, dans ce cas-ci, on utilise Linux  .
La majorité des programmes pour sniffer les réseaux wireless affiche d'une part les bornes trouvées (y compris les invisibles, mais le SSID n'est pas visible si on n'effectue pas certaines opérations... en fait une en particulière) et d'autres parts les clients qui sont connectés à telle ou telle borne.
Donc oui, le filtrage d'adresse mac permet de n'accepter que les adresses de la whitelist, mais comme je peux voir quelles sont les adresses MAC des clients connectés à la borne, je peux la modifier et utiliser celle qui est acceptée  .

Vouala, donc si tu n'utilises que cela comme protection, il faudra légèrement modifier ton approche  .


----------



## Ax6 (20 Juillet 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> L'adresse MAC est très facile à modifier  ; pour OS X, il existe même un petit programme pour le faire (mais qui ne fonctionne plus avec les nouvelles cartes Airport). De toute façon, dans ce cas-ci, on utilise Linux  .
> La majorité des programmes pour sniffer les réseaux wireless affiche d'une part les bornes trouvées (y compris les invisibles, mais le SSID n'est pas visible si on n'effectue pas certaines opérations... en fait une en particulière) et d'autres parts les clients qui sont connectés à telle ou telle borne.
> Donc oui, le filtrage d'adresse mac permet de n'accepter que les adresses de la whitelist, mais comme je peux voir quelles sont les adresses MAC des clients connectés à la borne, je peux la modifier et utiliser celle qui est acceptée  .
> 
> Vouala, donc si tu n'utilises que cela comme protection, il faudra légèrement modifier ton approche  .



Ok  merci pour l'explication, maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi c'est inefficace, de toute façon, vu le coin dans lequel j'habite, je vois pas quel glandu est capable de faire ça, c'est limite si ils savent qu'à part skyblog et MSN il y a Internet et son infinité 

Bref, je ferai en sorte que personne ne touche à mon réseau :mouais:


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ok  merci pour l'explication, maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi c'est inefficace, de toute façon, vu le coin dans lequel j'habite, je vois pas quel glandu est capable de faire ça, c'est limite si ils savent qu'à part skyblog et MSN il y a Internet et son infinité
> 
> Bref, je ferai en sorte que personne ne touche à mon réseau :mouais:



Je me permet juste de rappeler que nous sommes légalement responsable de se qui se fait sur notre accès Internet, même si c'est crypté... donc je préfère mettre une plus haute sécurité même si il y a personne qui te semble savoir le faire...ya toujours des petits malins qui passent 

A mon avis, la meilleure protection est avec un serveur RADIUS. OUi blablalbla faut un serveur. Magnifique, www.wifiradis.net nous en propose un gratuitement !
Il suffit de s'enregistrer sur le site et de configurer la borne (il y a des tutos).

Simple, efficace, sécurisé.


----------



## Ax6 (24 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Je me permet juste de rappeler que nous sommes l&#233;galement responsable de se qui se fait sur notre acc&#232;s Internet, m&#234;me si c'est crypt&#233;... donc je pr&#233;f&#232;re mettre une plus haute s&#233;curit&#233; m&#234;me si il y a personne qui te semble savoir le faire...ya toujours des petits malins qui passent
> 
> A mon avis, la meilleure protection est avec un serveur RADIUS. OUi blablalbla faut un serveur. Magnifique, www.wifiradis.net nous en propose un gratuitement !
> Il suffit de s'enregistrer sur le site et de configurer la borne (il y a des tutos).
> ...


 
Et au niveau performance, en passant par un serveur, on a pas de perte de vitesse quelle qu'elle soit ? il n'y a pas de contrainte ? je dit &#231;a parce que j'utilise beaucoup ma bande passante pour le TAF, et si &#231;a dois ralentir mes up&download &#231;a me ferai chier...

_Edit : AU fait, tu as des actions chez __eux__ ?_


----------



## Galphanet (24 Juillet 2007)

Non, le serveur de wifiradis est utilis&#233; que pour l'authentification, apr&#232;s le traffic normal passe que par ton AP, donc cela ne change rien cot&#233; performances 




Ax6 a dit:


> _Edit : AU fait, tu as des actions chez __eux__ ?_



Caramba ! Encore rat&#233; !

Non j'ai fait qqes tutos et j'ai fourni du mat&#233;riel pour les serveurs, mais ya qu'un pauvre admin syst&#232;me qui paie tout...et comme j'appr&#233;cie, j'ai aid&#233;


----------



## Maitika (23 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de lire ce post, et tout ce que j'en retiens, c'est qu'il est très important de sécuriser le WiFi, et de crypter le signal afin de s'éviter des soucis si un petit malin passe par là ou dans les 100m...
Mais voilà, je suis novice, un tout jeune apprenti-mac qui vient d'acquérir un Mac Book Pro avec processeur Intel et Léopard, et une antenne Zyxel G 1000 V2.

Ma question est très simple au vu de ce qui s'apparente à du charabia pour moi de tout ce post : Qqn peut-il me faire un tuto pour avoir un WiFi sûr et sécuriser, ou mieux, vu qu'il y a des vaudois, venir me le faire directement at home? (PS je suis un bon cuisinier...)

Merci d'avance de vos réponses, si possible les plus simples et claires...


----------

